# Certification



## davidmillin (Dec 14, 2013)

Hi All

I took my car in to be certified today and just about passed.

1 I need 4 cable boots on the motor terminals.
2 Two bolts on my adapter need to be slightly longer and another bolt needs a spring washer.
3 My old choke cable attached to an emergency stop needs to be a longer cable rather than joined to another short length of cable.

Also I missed out on a warrant due to 2 tyres and a taillight assembly.

All in all I'm pretty stoked a few easy things and I'm road legal


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Excellent!!!


----------



## evnz (Jul 24, 2010)

Well done I bet you have the ev grin now


----------

